# CF "Captain Ed Smith" Rescues CIDA Intern in Cameroon



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2008)

Well done, whoever you were!

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Victoria woman, friend rescued from Cameroon*
Sandra Mcculloch, Times Colonist, 1 Mar 08
Article link

A Victoria woman is safe today after being rescued from a harrowing outbreak of violence in Cameroon in western Africa.

The Foreign Affairs Department is warning Canadians not to travel to Cameroon after riots earlier this week made the area unsafe.

But for Lindsay Luke, a 26-year-old graduate of Camosun College, the warning came too late. Luke has been in the African country since late September on an employment internship organized by Camosun and the Canadian International Development Agency.

A Canadian military officer who identified himself as Capt. Ed Smith rescued Luke and Taryn Barry of Edmonton yesterday morning from a residence in Limbe, driving them 30 kilometres to Buea, which is in a safer area.

"He got an armoured personnel carrier from the Cameroon military, went into Limbe from Buea and got the two girls back to a safer hotel," said Luke's mother, Tracy Shenton of Victoria.

The unrest in Cameroon started with protests last weekend and escalated into riots in the streets. Taxi drivers are striking over high fuel prices, a foreign affairs travel advisory said. Traffic has come to a halt.

The violence exploded Monday when the women were at work, Shenton said.

"The Canadian high commission in the capital sent them an e-mail and told them to get off the streets, head back to their home -- they're renting a place in Limbe -- and stay indoors," Shenton said.

On their walk through town, the women saw burning barricades in the streets, fights between locals and the police, "and at one point they were surrounded by a mob who threatened to get blood out of them," Shenton said.

A local man came to the women's rescue. He calmed the crowd and pleaded with them to let Luke and Barry go. From Monday until early yesterday, the women were hiding in a house with the power going on and off.

"They were living on mangoes and beer," Shenton said.

The military rescue came as a surprise to foreign affairs officials in Ottawa who had been keeping Shenton informed of the situation.

"They didn't know this was happening, and they started trying to find out who this guy was."

The military confirmed that Smith is a military officer based in North Bay, Ont.

In the hours leading up to the rescue, the women heard gunshots in the streets every hour.

The trip out of the rioting area was relatively uneventful, Luke told her mother: "She felt fairly safe in the armoured vehicle. They got to a hotel where this Capt. Ed Smith had four other Canadians, and they were in the process of bringing another 10 Canadians down from the north."

Once the Canadians are assembled, the military will find a way to get them back home.

Shenton said yesterday she feels much better knowing that the two women aren't on their own anymore. A flight has tentatively been arranged from Cameroon to Canada on Tuesday.

Despite their close calls, the women both feel bad about leaving their work behind unfinished, Shenton said.

"They only had two more weeks to go, but they didn't get to say goodbye. They both volunteer in an orphanage. They have survivor's guilt."

The two women are scheduled to appear with other interns at a workshop March 20 at Camosun College where they will share their experiences.

smcculloch@tc.canwest.com


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2008)

Wow.

Good news to hear. It's nice hearing good news -- may the rest of their journey be uneventful.


----------



## Flip (1 Mar 2008)

I love reading news we can all be proud of...... 

Thanks.


----------



## emmiee (1 Mar 2008)

It was great to read this, thanks for posting

emma


----------



## xo31@711ret (1 Mar 2008)

Dam gooead; well done!


----------



## medaid (1 Mar 2008)

BZ soldier, who ever you maybe.


----------



## CBH99 (1 Mar 2008)

You'd think for living in Africa for a few months, they'd have more of a tan....   

j/k -- Good job to the Capt!


----------



## Yrys (1 Mar 2008)

Well done .

But rescue from Cameroun seems premature as they are still there, in another hotel...


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Mar 2008)

So much for common sense amongst the cockeyed idealists we send into dangerous 3rd world countries. Where was Camosun College in all this I wonder? The college placed them there, so should have been responsible for looking after them. Too bad Smith had to risk his a** to save theirs.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> So much for common sense amongst the cockeyed idealists we send into dangerous 3rd world countries. Where was Camosun College in all this I wonder? The college placed them there, so should have been responsible for looking after them. Too bad Smith had to risk his a** to save theirs.



To be fair, if CIDA had a hand in the internship (if the paper got that right), I HOPE the intern got some sort of briefing on even some basic pers security stuff.  I wonder if people doing this sort of stuff should have some sort of insurance to help pay for pulling the fat out of the fire like this?   



			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> But rescue from Cameroun seems premature as they are still there, in another hotel...



But not for long, if they're leaving Tuesday - although it sounds pretty messy according to the latest DFAIT advisory, I'm going to speculate that Captain Smith's colleagues, or people similarly suited to the task, will be doing a good job protecting the (that we know of so far) six Canadians in said hotel.


----------



## old medic (1 Mar 2008)

http://www.airforce.forces.ca/air_reserve/newsletter/may04/08_e.asp

 Exercise Cameroon Highlander 2004

By Captain Rae Joseph
Public Affairs Officer
Central Region/1 Cdn Air Div

22 Wing North Bay - They came. They saw. They conquered. And for one team member it was a life "altering experience" even the second time around. 

Air Reservist Master Corporal Carolyn McBeath, an RMS clerk, with her 11 teammates returned home from the second annual Exercise Cameroon Highlander on 22 April 04.  

"It was incredible," said MCpl McBeath. "A great experience." 

The 18-day exercise was an adventure training expedition combining military training - a two-day mountain climb - and a work project - the installation of a water supply pipeline to isolated villages. A group of students and faculty from Nipissing University once again accompanied the 22 Wing team. After the climb, the university group traveled to Buea for practical teaching experience at the local schools. 

A few days before their departure, MCpl McBeath, whose 20-year reserve time has spanned the trade spectrum from Radio Operator to Teletype Operator to Finance Clerk to PERI to Flight Attendant, shared the motivation behind her return to Cameroon. 

Her enthusiasm is thanks to Captain Ed Smith (founder of Exercise Cameroon Highland), who opened her eyes to humanitarian efforts of International Children's Awareness Organization Canada, through his own passions of reaching out to those in need. 

"The organization aids third-world countries, such as Romania, Philippines, and Cameroon, though work projects and education," she said. "So two years ago when Capt Smith sent out an email to all those interested in an adventure training exercise, I signed up - and it was a life altering experience." 

That's why the now co-team leader braved the elements and elevation to work alongside her teammates; and rekindle friendships she left behind a year ago. 

When the team left Cameroon last year, she said, Phase 1, which was the construction of a 3-Km pipeline from Atuleh to Lewoh wasn't quite complete. The Canadian High Commission, Jules Surisa, inaugurated the water project with a ribbon cutting ceremony on 21 Feb 04. 

"It was more rewarding this time around especially for those of us who went last year. We were able to see the finished project and our efforts put to use. It was a proud moment watching the children using the water." 

Although the 4,000-metre climb up Mount Cameroon was physically challenging , the preceding six-month training helped get everyone in shape and create a tight bond. 

 "On the mountain we faced mental obstacles, but we supported one another - whether verbally or physically - to overcome those barriers as a team," she said. 

Before she left, MCpl McBeath developed a new strategy for conquering Mount Cameroon - concentrate on timelines.  

"I didn't focus on the peaks like I did the first year because it was peak after peak after peak," she said, admitting it became frustrating rather then inspiring. "This climb I went by timings - knowing there were two hours until the first hut helped mentally. And I'm happy to say the strategy worked." 

After the climb, there was little time to heal muscle aches and lost toenails from the trip down from Mount Cameroon. The team dug into their work - literally - because a hole was needed for a 50,000-litre storage tank. Construction also began on Phase 2, which is a 23-kilometre pipeline to service another 13,000 people in the village of Lebialem.  

Which meant the hauling of more sand bags and gravel through jungle terrain. McBeath reminisced about the hard work, unpredictable weather and laughter the team shared last year in getting the thousands of sand bags down to the dam site.

"There we were in all our brand name gear and expensive hiking boots struggling to get sand bags down the narrow path and all the while, these little 60 or 70 year-old ladies would pass us with sandaled or bare feet and bushels of turnips on their head - telling us 'Courage,'" she recalled.  

It was that courage she returned to Cameroon with. The courage to not only get through the climb and keep focused on the project; but the courage to embrace the experiences all around her. 

"I was much more comfortable this time around. I was open to learn and experience life in the village," she said adding that she even carried a basket of turnips to market. 

"Barely and not as graceful as they made it look," she laughed. 




On top of the World - Teammates from Exercise Cameroon Highlander 2004 pose for a keepsake picture atop Mount Cameroon - the highest mountain in Africa.
Top Row (l to r) Capt Ed Smith and MCpl Carolyn McBeath;
Second Row (l to r) Pte Shawn Weir, Pte Steve Blanch, Pte Sean Parent, Cpl J.F. Monetta and Cpl Sylvianne Humber;
Third row (l to r) SSgt Lloyd Yelton, MCpl Dave Fulton, Lt Myléne Roy and Pte Lynn Whalen; Fourth Row Cpl Brad Arsenault.


----------



## old medic (1 Mar 2008)

http://www.postnewsline.com/2006/10/two_orphanages_.html

TWO Orphanages Enriched With FCFA 3.5 M

By Walter Wilson Nana

St. Valentine and HOTPEC Orphanages, all, in the municipality of Buea, have received financial assistance worth FCFA 3, 525,000 from Centre for International Cooperation, CIC, and International Children Awareness Organisation, ICA, respectively.

At HOTPEC where he dolled out FCFA 2, 125, 000 and at St. Valentine, which benefited FCFA 1,400, 000, the representative of CIC and ICA, Jacob Ngalle Kinge, had the same message; "The intention of the gesture is to cover educational issues, infrastructure and more," he said.

Kinge said the financial assistance is part of CIC's and ICA's welfare programme to support underprivileged children. "They support Social Welfare and educational institutions in their effort to respond to the needs of the children especially the underprivileged placed under their care.

It is the hope of CIC and ICA that HOTPEC and St. Valentine Orphanages will see these gifts as profound support from these international partners to contribute in moulding these young nation builders. I pray that you put this assistance at the disposal of those destined for," he requested.

He encouraged the management of both orphanages to keep good records of the judicious use of the gift. "CIC and ICA would in their traditional style, monitor the use of the gift, the impact on the institution and communities and if the feedback is positive, this project will certainly continue," Kinge advised.

Kinge told the staff of St. Valentine and HOTPEC to be hardworking, dynamic, hopeful and prayerful.Founder of St. Valentine Orphanage, Hon. Paul Ayah Abime frowned at the nonchalance of the government of Cameroon towards St. Valentine Orphanage.

"Since we came into existence, we've received only FCFA 400,000 from the government of Cameroon. However, people from other parts of the world have helped us. We thank them so much," he said.

Ayah said the best mankind should do is share with the less privileged. "The spirit of St. Valentine Orphanage is that of inculcating to the orphans the spirit to share," he said.
He said alumni of St. Valentine Orphanage are in some state varsities and in other aspects of life in and out of Cameroon.

Opened in 1995 by Rev. Zadock Tanne Mugri, HOTPEC Orphanage has a current enrolment of 70 kids, with ages from 1-26. It is composed of a nursery and primary school. There are 6 classrooms with 5 trained teachers. 6 of HOTPEC's orphans are in secondary schools.

Philip Fondeh an official of HOTPEC said the most plaguing problem is that of feeding.
He prayed God to always enrich CIC and ICA so that they can always come to the assistance of the needy.

Prof. Ivo Leke Tambo is CIC's Director while Canadian-born Captain Ed Smith heads ICA.     


http://www.postnewsline.com/2007/03/cameroonian_can.html

Cameroonian, Canadian Military Take Development To Lebialem

By Walter Wilson Nana & Elvis Tah

Selected men and officers of the Cameroon army and a squad of the Canadian Air Force, headed by Captain Edward Smith are currently undertaking various development-oriented projects in Menji and Alou Subdivisions respectively, as well as in Lewoh all in Lebialem Division, Southwest Province. 

Dubbed Cameroon Exercise Highlander Adventure, the project, which is out to construct health centres, make available potable water and provide didactic materials to the needy population, has as technical partners Centre for International Cooperation, CIC, Cameroon and International Children's Awareness, ICA, Canada.

According to Smith, they are in Cameroon to combine military training skills with community development work.

"Our hope is that what we are doing serves everybody involved; the Canadian military, Cameroonian military and the population of Cameroon with the development work that we are doing," Smith explained.

The Air Force captain hoped that the projects on the ground will make an impact on the beneficiaries."I believe it will be very helpful. Many people in the communities that we are working in are very poor. They do not seem to have other means to get the projects done. They work very hard to get involved in the projects," he said

Smith gave some insights on the working relationship with their technical partners-CIC and ICA: "The latter organisations are not officially related in any way. I am a member if the ICA and also a member of the Canadian military.

So, being a member of both organisations, there are some symbioses that can be realised. That is what has grown in these projects, being collaboration of NGOs and militaries. I believe it is very unique in the world."

The soldier said the ICA-CIC Partnership came to fruition thanks to CIC's Director, Prof. Ivo Leke Tambo."About 15 years ago, Prof. Tambo was in Canada as visiting Professor. That is where we started discussing the possibilities."

Smith, who has been running these projects and visiting Cameroon for the past 14 years expressed gratitude to the Cameroonian people and was very glad learning from the Cameroonian military.

"We have never had any problems with the population. The Cameroonian army has taught us many skills on how to survive in tropical climate. That is amongst the skills we take back and we share with our colleagues back in Canada. My hope is that Cameroonian soldiers come to Canada and we teach them skills on how to survive in arctic environment and very cold weather," he said Smith.

The Fon of Fontem was all smiles with the support his community is benefiting from CIC and ICA."My people should thank the Canadians and the Government of Cameroon for their contributions to our development," he said.

The Canadian expedition was given a farewell dinner on Friday, March 9, at the Cameroon OIC Pavilion.

During the banquet, there was exchange of symbolic military emblems of both countries and prizes were donated to laureates of some extra-curricular activities that was organised in Menji such as the best shooters, arm wrestlers, best football team.

The Canadian army won the trophies of best football team and best rifle sightseers while the Cameroonian army won the prize of best pistol sightseers and other consolatory prizes.
The Canadian women soldiers were each donated the Women's Day fabric.

Photo Caption: Canadian Air Force Captain Smith


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Mar 2008)

Here's the foreign affairs notice.  It looks like security arrangements are up to the individual traveller.


http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/report-en.asp?country=47000


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2008)

If the account is correct, it appears a parent got a hold of Captain Smith, who got a hold of colleagues in Cameroon asking them for help.  Again, kudos to Captain Smith!

A bit more, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Canadians trapped by Cameroon riots rescued*
Cindy E. Harnett ,  Canwest News Service, 1 Mar 08
Article link

VICTORIA - As the ra-tat-tat of gunfire reverberated through the riotous streets around their compound in Cameroon last week, two terrified Canadian women hid in the dark and did what came naturally. They watched Sex and the City and played chess.

"It's totally surreal," said Victoria's Lindsay Luke. "You're sitting there, and you feel it, but still you feel so removed from it. But in hindsight, of course, I was petrified in the moment."

Luke is now safe in a hotel in Buea, a southern city in Cameroon, after she was rescued from her residence in Limbe, after riots broke out in the West African country last week, leaving about 17 dead according to news reports.  Luke and other Canadians will fly out of the area on Tuesday.

Luke is on an employment internship organized by Victoria's Camosun College and the Canadian International Development Agency. 

Luke's rescue, along with that of her friend Taryn Barry, of Edmonton, came thanks to some quick thinking by Luke's mother, Tracy Shenton.

*Earlier in the week Shenton tracked down Capt. Ed Smith, a Canadian Armed Forces officer working in Cameroon.

Smith, based in North Bay, Ont., arranged with Capt. Ayang Frederick, of 21st Battalion of Buea, to pick up the girls and get them home safely, Luke said.

"He has a good relationship with the Cameroon military and asked them to come and get us," Luke said. "They don't have to do this. They're just doing it to be helpful."*

Protesters upset over rising fuel and food prices have brought chaos to Cameroon over the past week. But Luke and Barry thought they were safe in quiet Limbe.

On Tuesday the women, unable to find a cab, walked to work with a large stream of locals. All was fine until later in the day when they heard the thundering sound of people running in the streets. 

The violence swelled quickly. People threw rocks and lobbed anything they could onto the main road. Cars were set ablaze while plumes of smoke could be seen in the distance.

Then came shots from military vehicles streets ramming through the streets, pointing guns at people.  That sent the crowds running back in the opposite direction.

"I was shocked, to be honest, this happened in Limbe," Luke said. "People are poor and they work so hard but the biggest thing they find frustrating is they just don't have any power to change anything. The president (Paul Biya) has been in power since I was born. But they're still considered a democracy."

Businesses hastily began closing, a hint of tear gas infected the air and a local man had to negotiate Luke and Barry through two gangs of youth. From Monday until early Friday, the two women hid in the home they rented in the city, until Smith showed up in an armoured vehicle and drove them to safety.

Despite the close calls, the women both feel bad about leaving their work behind unfinished, Luke's mother Shenton said.

"They only had two more weeks to go, but they didn't get to say goodbye. They both volunteer in an orphanage. They have survivor's guilt."

ceharnett@tc.canwest.com


----------



## sgf (2 Mar 2008)

This is a great story, but a bit ironic that it was up to the parents to arrange the rescue and not Foreign Affairs or the embassy.


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Mar 2008)

Very well done, indeed!


----------



## Donut (2 Mar 2008)

sgf said:
			
		

> This is a great story, but a bit ironic that it was up to the parents to arrange the rescue and not Foreign Affairs or the embassy.



What's really annoying here is that Canadian citizens ignore the advice provided by DFAIT and then expect DFAIT to bail them out when things go bad.  And, it's a High Commision in Camaroon, not an Embassy.

The Camaroon country report as of June 2007 stated:

2. WARNINGS AND RECOMMENDATIONS 

OFFICIAL WARNING: Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada advises against all travel to the region(s) specified below. (IDW5) 

You are advised against all travel to the border areas with the Central African Republic, to the Lake Chad area, to the Eastern Provinces, and to the disputed region of the Bakassi Peninsula along the Nigerian border, where the presence of refugees as well as cross-border conflicts involving militiamen and security forces continue to cause tensions. In these regions, car hijackings, assaults, kidnappings, and other forms of armed banditry, are recurrent. Overland travel in the Northern and Eastern provinces is dangerous due to their isolation. 

Canadians should avoid large crowds and political demonstrations, and exercise caution at all times. Contact the High Commission of Canada in Yaoundé (see section 5 below) for the latest security information.

The border with the Republic of Congo is currently closed.

as per the "Wayback Machine":  http://web.archive.org/web/20070610054441/http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/report-en.asp?country=47000


----------



## scoutfinch (2 Mar 2008)

They weren't tourists, they were working for the Canadian government (CIDA).  Of course, it is DFAIT's responsibility.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2008)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> They weren't tourists, they were working for the Canadian government (CIDA).  Of course, it is DFAIT's responsibility.



From the College's web page:  





> "Where are our 2007-2008 CIDA Interns?  Camosun College's CIDA International Youth Internship Program is underway with seven interns in four different countries. Our interns have been assigned to work with partners in the *implementation of community-based eco-tourism and agro-forestry in Cameroon*, in HIV/AIDS education and primary education in Swaziland, in educational technology in the Philippines, and in community educational outreach in Vietnam. These are six-month internship positions with approximately five of those months spent overseas.  Interested in international volunteer opportunities? Keep checking our website for future CIDA-funded international internship postings!"



If it's a college (and it appears to be an accredited community college), I hope the facility TAUGHT these folks about how to do their work (including security considerations).  If they're not teaching security issues (esp. since most places needing help can, from time to time, bubble over), THAT would be a good MSM story.

According to the CIDA application page for such internship funding, one of the requirements from the requesting agency is "A risk mitigation strategy must be included".  Translation:  school shoulda done it before they got the money.  If they didn't, ANOTHER story for MSM to follow up.

I note that DFAIT says Swaziland and the Philippines and Vietnam all call for travellers to "Exercise high degree of caution", so it's not impossible that feces just occurred in this case, too (I stand to be corrected by those with more experience in country or in its history).  Would we be entirely surprised to hear about a sudden riot/deterioration from any of these three countries (well, at least the non-communist ones, anyway)?


----------



## Yrys (2 Mar 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> If the account is correct, it appears a parent got a hold of Captain Smith, who got a hold of colleagues in Cameroon asking them for help.  Again, kudos to Captain Smith!
> 
> *Canadians trapped by Cameroon riots rescued*
> 
> ...


*

What amazed me, even knowing that mothers would do anything to help, is the fact that she was either aware of Capt. Smith link with Cameroon ,
or became aware when trying to find a way to help her daughter. Some parents would just sit, helpless, pulling out their hairs and asking 
why the government is not doing anything. She was proactive, and find someone (Capt. Smith) that could do something.

Kuddos to her ...*


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2008)

There appear to be all kinds of students/faculty in Cameroon doing development aid related work - highlight in first quote is mine....

27 Feb 08:  Nipissing University (North Bay) news release 





> Nipissing University is closely monitoring the safety of its students and faculty members in Cameroon, Africa, due to the political unrest currently taking place in that country.  There are two groups in Cameroon in which Nipissing University students and faculty are represented.  The university has been in contact with each of them and has confirmed that they are safe and in no immediate danger.  *Each group is accompanied by a member of Canada’s armed forces.   * One group is comprised of 10 Bachelor of Education students and one faculty member.  They are located near Lewoh, a rural area located about 180 km from Douala, the city from which their flight is scheduled to depart.  This group is participating in Nipissing University’s International Teaching Placement.  They are scheduled to depart Cameroon on March 4.  The second group is comprised of 11 individuals, of which seven are Nipissing University students and one is a faculty member.  They are located in Edéa, a rural area about 60 km from Douala, the city from which their flight is scheduled to depart.  This group is working independently ....



[url=http://www.nipissingu.ca/news/view.asp?ID=20060998]29 Feb 08, Nipissing U news release:  





> Nipissing University is pleased to announce that the first group of students and faculty have departed Cameroon safely on their scheduled flight.  The group was aboard a plane which has now departed the airport in Douala and is en route to Paris, France.  This group is comprised of 11 individuals, of which seven are Nipissing University students, one is a university faculty member and three are volunteers.  The group arrived safely at the Douala airport early this morning.  They travelled from Edéa, a rural area about 60 km from Douala, with the aid of a police escort.  A second group, comprised of 10 Bachelor of Education students and one faculty member, remain near Lewoh, a rural area located about 180 km from Douala, the city from which their flight is scheduled to depart.  This group is participating in Nipissing University’s International Teaching Placement.  They are scheduled to depart Cameroon on March 4.  The university is continuing to closely monitor the safety of its students and faculty members in Cameroon, Africa, due to the recent political unrest currently taking place in that country ....



Hello, MSM, where are you?   Heck, we've even done a fair bit of the open source research here for you!


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2008)

Some more information - I gotta hope the G-G/honours folks has something in their goodie bag for this guy down the road - shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Canadians lucky to escape African violence*
Surrounded by rioters in Cameroon, women arrived at airport in back of army truck
Jim Farrell, Canwest News Service, 7 Mar 08
Article link

EDMONTON - Taryn Barry is feeling guilty four days after she escaped the violence in Cameroon for the safety of her parents Riverbend home.

"I am so lucky I got to leave," she said. "The Africans I had been working with had said to me, 'So, you will leave -- we will stay here and possibly die."

Barry and Lindsay Luke of Victoria, B.C., were at the end of a five-month internship sponsored by Camosun College when violence in the west-African country spun out of control 10 days ago.

With financing from the Canadian International Development agency, Luke worked on a forestry project.

Barry, 24, is a graduate of the University of Alberta; she had obtained CIDA financing to explore alternative income schemes for farmers and villagers.

Ten days ago, protests over rising fuel prices and a disintegrating economy escalated into riots. In some towns and cities, government soldiers opened fire on rioters. When that began to happen in the small city of Limbey, where Barry and Luke were based, they decided to leave their government building and take refuge in their residential compound.

"In a town northwest of us, the government building had been burned," Barry said.

Getting back to their housing compound presented risks. Taxis were on strike, and rioters had set fires in the streets to disrupt traffic. The two women decided to walk. As they made their way past the carnage, angry young men shouted threats at them in pidgin English.

"There was tear gas," said Barry. "Cars were on fire. The protesters were taking anything they could grab off the side of the road to block the streets, and there were no other foreigners out.

"It definitely wasn't safe to walk."

After making it safely to the compound they were out-of-contact with anyone who could help them, including the Canadian High Commission in Cameroon.

Alarmed by the security situation, Luke's mother back in Canada did some research to find other Canadians in Cameroon.

One of those people was Canadian air force Capt. Ed Smith, who had made a number of trips to Cameroon over the past 15 years to help build orphanages.

Luke's mother passed the list onto Camosun College. The college's employment internship program contacted the Canadian government to ask for help. The word was passed to Smith that two young Canadian women were in need of evacuation.

As it turned out, Smith had valuable contacts within the Cameroon military.

On Friday morning, the two women were in the yard of their housing compound when a large Cameroon military vehicle loaded with soldiers rolled up. Wearing a grey T-shirt and cargo pants, sweat glistening on his shaved head, Smith stepped out of the truck.

He approached the two women with a smile on his face. "Hey -- Lindsay and Taryn," were his first words. The two women were instantly impressed.

"He was really friendly, but he was also one of those leaders, the kind who takes charge," Barry said. "He took our hands, we grabbed our stuff and we drove out."

Smith took the women to a hotel in the city of Buea that was guarded by the Cameroon army. Then he left to visit three orphanages that needed work. On Tuesday, the two women climbed into the back of another Cameroon army truck for the ride to Douala to catch a flight out of the country.

"Douala was one of the worst places for violence," Barry said. "There were five other Canadian women in that truck."

Barry's sudden departure from Cameroon has left her with an empty feeling. The situation has settled down, and she thinks she should be back there, helping out again.

"I feel really guilty for leaving so abruptly," she said.

Barry will remain in Edmonton for now. She hopes to pursue a master's degree in the coming year in gender and peace studies. Once that is completed, she would like to return to Africa to organize sports programs. She thinks she already has much of the grounding for that task.

"I played hockey for five years for the University of Alberta," she explains.

jfarrell@thejournal.canwest.com


----------



## Boxkicker (7 Mar 2008)

Good show SIR!!!


----------



## Starlight31 (7 Mar 2008)

What a cool story!  I have known Capt Ed Smith for the last 12 years.  He is a man who has given everything to help improve Cameroon.  He has never asked for anything for himself, but only what he can get to improve the situation their.  This is from medical stuff, school books, to employment of local teachers.  Now this.  WOW, good on you Ed.. He has shown what Canada is all about, he has changed and saved so many lives through out the years (I know he has another partner Capt, though I can not remember their name).  The people who Ed has inspired to help, and has improved the fitness lvl of his team so that they can perform without issue.  MSM?? I fell is long overdue, MMM, long overdue, OSJ?? long over due, MSC?? again.. overdue.  Order of Canada LvL, and he will be awarded something well deserved for this event.

But only now will he get the write ups.  Sad thing is, he will only ask for an extra spot on a flight? not the award.... 


Ed, wait till I tell Kato this... Way to go... Score another one for NORAD!!!  CAT1 SCOPE DOPE's??? DOOR KICKING ATC?  Damn, I am so proud of you and your team.  Job well done.


----------

